# HELP GUYS ? Cuyi cutter plotter not turning on



## Imamerskie (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone can help me? Our machine Cuyi Cutter Plotter not turning on. My boss gonna kill me so anyone can help me to turn on again. Ginagamet ko lang naman then tinurn off ko sabay turn on para ayusin yung vinyl pero di na nag on ? Help please. I will highly appreciated that. Thanks.


----------



## Imamerskie (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone can help me? Our machine Cuyi Cutter Plotter not turning on. My boss gonna kill me so anyone can help me to turn on again. I use it and turn on and off quickly because i arrange the vinyl then after that it's not turning on. Someone help me. Huhu.


----------

